# Aufbau Profibusanlage



## Fire1985 (20 April 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
hab mal wieder ne Frage!

Und zwar haben wir ein Projekt wo im Endausbau 300 Teilnehmer verteilt in einer großen Halle eingebunden werden sollen.

an allen Teilnehmern sind Beckhoffklemmen vorgesehen mit Profibus Anbingung.

Der Master (Mitsubishi SPS mit 2xCPU Q25HCPU,Digi Ein-und Ausgang und 2xEthernetmodule QJ71E71-100 und 13 Profibusmodule QJ71PB92D) ist im Hauptschrank 2 PB Module sind für die Steuerpulte (mit Touchscreen) und 11 PB Module für die Zweige 1-11

jetzt soll ich dafür die Aufteilung machen.
Allerdings hat die Halle eine Länge von 100m oder mehr. Somit habe ich ein Längenproblem.

Habt ihr Vorschläge oder ne Lösung für das Problem?
Wie könnte ich die Teilnehmer am besten aufteilen?
Einsetzten von Reapetern?
wie wäre dann der Schematische Aufbau?

Hab mit Profibus noch nicht wirklich groß was zutun gehabt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich sehr unter Zeitdruck stehe.

liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Sockenralf (20 April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin ja jetzt nicht sooooooo der Fachmann, aber woher stammt denn die Auskunft mit den 100m bei Profibus?

MfG


----------



## Maxl (20 April 2007)

Also bei einer Baudrate von 1,5 Mbit/s ist eine Segmentlänge von 200m zulässig. Durch die Verwendung von Repeatern (max 9 hintereinander) kannst Du eine Buslänge von theoretisch 2000m bei 1,5 Mbit/s erreichen.
Durch die Verwendung von Repeatern lassen sich auch für jeden Bus auch Stern- und Baumtopologien aufbauen. Dabei gilt aber wiederum: vom ersten bis letzten Teilnehmer durchfen jeweils max. 9 Repeater sitzen.

Durch weitere Reduktion der Baudrate auf 500 kbit/s oder weiter runter lässt sich ein Segment auch schon mal länger machen - hängt halt davon ab, was du drüberschicken musst.


Verwende mal die Suchfunktion hier und suche nach "maximaler Länge Profibus" oder "Repeater" usw. - hier solltest Du eigentlich genügend Beiträge finden, die das Thema behandeln.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Fire1985 (20 April 2007)

Die info mit den 100m hab ich hier glaube im Forum gefunden gehabt.

Über den Bus gehen folgende Signale:

Bewegung links
Bewegung rechts
Statusmeldung links (evtl.)
Statusmeldung rechts (evtl.)
Endschalter links angefahren 
Endschalter rechts angefahren
Notendschalter angefahren
sowie die abfrage von Analogen Positionsdaten von einem Absolutwertgeber (soweit ich weiß)
und evtl. Analoge Lastdatenwerte

Ok, das mit den Repeater werd ich mir dann noch mal herraussuchen und so.
Das mit der Sterntopologie klingt schon mal nich schlecht.
muss mich am Montag nochmal ran setzten (trotz Urlaub) und mit dem Kunden Telefonieren wegen den örtlichen Begebenheiten.

Danke auf jedenfall für eure Hilfe und vieleicht fällt dem ein oder anderem noch was ein.
lg
Stefan


----------



## volker (20 April 2007)

der einsatz von repeatern ist bei dieser anlage eigentlich zwingend.

am besten nimmst du dir mal einen grundrissplan,zeichnest dort den vorgesehenen standort der slaves ein und überlegst dir dann die günstigsten wege.
die repeater von siemens haben 4 dp-anschlüsse.
es gibt aber auch repeater von anderen firmen die mehr haben (imho).

wenn du so nicht zurecht kommst, liesse sich evtl noch über mehrere dezentrale steuerungen nachdenken, die du dann mit busskopplern an die übergeordnete steuerung hängst.


----------



## Maxl (20 April 2007)

Entscheidend ist die Datenmenge pro Bus. Solange Du nur IOs anbindest, ist das kein Problem - auch wenn Du den Bus langsam betreibst. Sobald aber Teilnehmer ins Spiel kommen, die eine hohe Last am Bus erzeugen (z.B. CPU-CPU-Kommunikation, Umrichter, Bedienstationen, usw.), kann die Reaktionszeit schon mal hoch gehen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass im Feld immer wieder PG-Anschlüsse gefordert sind - ist ein Bus zu langsam oder sehr ausgelastet, geht das auch schon mal auf die Performance beim Online-Gehen über Profibus.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch die Verwendung von OLMs. Hierbei wird der Kupfer-Profibus auf Lichtwellenleiter umgesetzt. Dadurch können große Distanzen überbrückt werden, und 12 Mbit/s sind denkbar.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Fire1985 (21 April 2007)

Die Busgeschwindigkeit wird wohl oder übel das problem werden.
Da es vorkommen könnte das z.b. 20 Teilnehmer gleichzeitig angesprochen werden könnten oder sogar mehr Teilnehmer.
Also wäre evtl. die LWL Alternative für die Hauptstrecken ne annehmbare Lösung.
Eine recht hohe Busgeschwindigkeit ist schon erforderlich, gerade durch die Abfragen der Positionsdaten.

Die Bedienpulte haben jeweils einen extra Profibus Zurverfügung.

Wie Volker schon sagte, an Repeater führt kein weg vorbei.

Den Grundriss hab ich bekommen. Allerdings sind ein paar Sachen ungeklärt.

lg
Stefan


----------



## Maxl (21 April 2007)

volker schrieb:


> die repeater von siemens haben 4 dp-anschlüsse.


Das ist zwar korrekt, aber diese Angabe ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen!

Die normalen RS485-Repeater von Siemens haben 4 Anschlüsse, wobei je 2 ein gemeinsames Segment bilden - es lassen sich also nur 2 unabhängige Segmente damit bilden.

Die Diagnose-Rpeater haben auch 4 Anschlüsse, wobei 3 unabhängige Segmente gebildet werden. Der Master muss an DP1 hängen. Bei den Segmenten DP2 und DP3 muss der Repeater am Anfang des DP-Segments hängen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Fire1985 (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr,

also ich hab mir überlegt das ich nach 95m nen Repeater setzte und die halle in 7Bus-Strecken aufteile.

wobei an den Repeatern dann die Teilnehmer hängen.

Die Teilnehmer würde ich dann mit ner Ringleitung einbinden.

Welche Busgeschwindigkeit wäre denn dann möglich??
Würden 12Mbit bei diesem Aufbau möglich?wenn nicht, welche wäre möglich? LwL ist leider nicht möglich.

darf die Busleitung von Repeater zu Teilnehmer auch 100m sein???

lg
Stefan


----------



## Maxl (4 Mai 2007)

12 MBit/s ist bei dieser Kabellänge möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert.
für 3 MBit/s und 6 MBit/s gelten dieselben Grenzen wie für 12.

Ich würde 1,5 MBit/s empfehlen (ist defacto Standard).

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Fire1985 (4 Mai 2007)

ok, ich denke mal, das die 1,5Mbit/s auch außreichen sollten.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, wenn noch fragen sind, werd ich mich dann melden 

lg
stefan


----------

